
ThinkTwice: Stay Mindful about Blowing Money - sahilsk11
What&#x27;s up HN!<p>My name is Sahil, and I&#x27;m an 18 year old developer from Purdue University!<p>I just publicly launched my first product, ThinkTwice. This app is a fun and eye-opening way to explore the different ways the money you spend can impact our planet! I was inspired to make this after listening to a Beyond Meet exec talk about how companies should never guilt-trip their consumers, but as I walked out, my friend and I asked ourselves: why not?<p>I would LOVE any feedback you all might have for me. Hack on!<p>- Sahil<p>Product: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thinktwice.me<p>Upvote us please &lt;3
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;thinktwice
======
kediz
Maybe add a suggested donation websites so we won't just feel guilty but find
a way out.

~~~
sahilsk11
On each card, there is a link to donate to the charity! Click Learn More +
Donate

~~~
kediz
That is wonderful! Sorry I didn't spot it earlier.

